# Flathead below Kerr Dam



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a bit bigger than the Blackfoot, more comparable to the Alberton gorge. Buffalo rapids was solid class 3 and pretty big water when I did it last year, and there are several smaller rapids above that. Went through downtown Polson to get to the put-in, which is at the power house for the dam. The take out is at the next bridge downstream. The "Paddling Montana" guidebook has details.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, and the stretch I'm talking about is about 7 miles and an hour or two of floating. Not sure about camping but I've heard the section below that is a lot mellower and makes a great overnight trip.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

A friend of mine grew up in Polson and said he ran it once at 48,000cfs. He said the Buffalo Rapid stretch is a mile of continuous huge wavetrain.

We missed 55,000cfs last week!!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I took the family on an overnighter last spring on the streatch just below that. Buffalo Bridge to Sloan Bridge. Everything else was flooded out but that run was just a lot of flat fast moving water. We camped about halfway down on the right. Not in a developed site. But a beautiful run with a great the view of the Missions. Be sure to get a tribal rec permit if you camp. We didnt get checked but I hear they're strict.


----------



## LAGNAF406 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the beta. Will probably try and fit it into the float/micro-brew loop with family & friends in a couple of weeks after we get on the Stillwater before it dewaters.
LAG


----------



## jwithers (Mar 18, 2011)

Just ran the lower Stillwater yesterday and the middle today. Great Weather and Water. It is dropping quick though. Snow Pack is gone. Let me know when you come down we might be able to coordinate shuttles.


----------

